# That's how you prove a point!



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2013)

Just saying!!!  Tell me why a 1 loss SEC team deserves to be in the NC game over a 1 loss PAC-12 team????   BRING ON THE PLAYOFFS!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 4, 2013)

Prove a point?   Average Baylor put up 52 points on that K state team and beat them by 28, the Ducks could only muster 32 and win by 18?  See how your game of scores can come back to bite you?  Congrats on the Bronze medal Oregon, now here is what you win:  NCAA sanctions and a new coach, congrats!!!!  

As far comparing the teams, I am pretty sure we watched Oregon play Auburn and LSU in the last 2 seasons, 0-2 for the playoff debate.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 4, 2013)

Let me get this straight.  UGA gets hammered by USCe, loses to Bama, and struggles against #16 Nebraska.  The same Nebraska that had 70 put on them by Wisconsin a few weeks earlier.  But according to you guys UGA should have probably been in the NC game, with a BCS game at the least.  UF nearly loses to unranked LA-Lafayette, and then gets embarrassed by #21 Louisville, yet they were an inch from playing in the NC game.  And according to you guys, their BCS game was a joke, because it was only Big East Louisville.   Yet Oregon loses to current #6 Stanford, a team that won their BCS bowl game and will finish no lower than #4, in overtime by a last second field goal, and they don't deserve a shot at the NC game??  Ya right!!!  Gotta love the BCS!!!  

BTW.  Oregon played the way your supposed to play in a BCS game!  You leave no doubt on the field who the best team is!!!  But like IVe said 100 times, a 1 loss PAC-12 team will never make the BCS NC game.  But keep thinking that Nebraska team UGA beat in the last quarter was a good team!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Let me get this straight.  UGA gets hammered by USCe, loses to Bama, and struggles against #16 Nebraska.  The same Nebraska that had 70 put on them by Wisconsin a few weeks earlier.  But according to you guys UGA should have probably been in the NC game, with a BCS game at the least.  UF nearly loses to unranked LA-Lafayette, and then gets embarrassed by #21 Louisville, yet they were an inch from playing in the NC game.  And according to you guys, their BCS game was a joke, because it was only Big East Louisville.   Yet Oregon loses to current #6 Stanford, a team that won their BCS bowl game and will finish no lower than #4, in overtime by a last second field goal, and they don't deserve a shot at the NC game??  Ya right!!!  Gotta love the BCS!!!
> 
> BTW.  Oregon played the way your supposed to play in a BCS game!  You leave no doubt on the field who the best team is!!!  But like IVe said 100 times, a 1 loss PAC-12 team will never make the BCS NC game.  But keep thinking that Nebraska team UGA beat in the last quarter was a good team!!



UGA won by 14, that's solid


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2013)

Fodder for fools. Why don't y'all just use the iggy list and quit feeding the trolls?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Just saying!!!  Tell me why a 1 loss SEC team deserves to be in the NC game over a 1 loss PAC-12 team????   BRING ON THE PLAYOFFS!!!



And you will find something else to whine about when the pathetic 12 continues to lose.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 4, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> UGA won by 14, that's solid



Solid?  UGA was losing at half, down by 8 midway through the 3rd, and was tied going into the fourth quarter!  All while letting Martinez run wild against your D.  Against a not very good Nebraska team.....  Midway through the 3rd quarter Oregon was threatening to go up by 29 points and finish the #5 team in the country with a QB who finished #3 in the Heisman. They never trailed and they held KSU to heir lowest point total of the year!  The game was never really close.  That's SOLID.  Letting Marinez and Nebraska put up 31 on UGA was hardly "solid".


----------



## tcward (Jan 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fodder for fools. Why don't y'all just use the iggy list and quit feeding the trolls?



I agree geeezzzz........!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Solid?  UGA was losing at half, down by 8 midway through the 3rd, and was tied going into the fourth quarter!  All while letting Martinez run wild against your D.  Against a not very good Nebraska team.....  Midway through the 3rd quarter Oregon was threatening to go up by 29 points and finish the #5 team in the country with a QB who finished #3 in the Heisman. They never trailed and they held KSU to heir lowest point total of the year!  The game was never really close.  That's SOLID.  Letting Marinez and Nebraska put up 31 on UGA was hardly "solid".



Gee, did anyone ever tell you that the only score that matters is the final score??  I know you west coasters are always looking for "moral victories".   What is your moral victory this year? 

How many BCS championships does the pathetic 12 have now?

*0​*
Ohh, BTW, nebraska "supposedly" has the number 1 pass defense, how many passing yards did UGA have??  Wasn't it over 400?  How many TD passes did UGA have?  Does the number "5" ring a bell?

The number 1 pass defense??? Why do I even respond to your drivel??


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 4, 2013)

That's all you have isn't it?  Considering the BCS doesn't like to let the West coast teams play in the BCS game.  I'm OK with that.  BRING ON the playoff!!!   

Btw..  JAJA "may" have been the third best team in the PAC-12 this year.  But based off their performance against a dual threat QB, probably the fourth best team!  There is NO WAY they deserved a BCS game or the NC game!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fodder for fools. Why don't y'all just use the iggy list and quit feeding the trolls?



If they took your advise, they would happy, happy, happy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Just saying!!!  Tell me why a 1 loss SEC team deserves to be in the NC game over a 1 loss PAC-12 team????   BRING ON THE PLAYOFFS!!!





You yankees should stay in the north... Continue to tell us how great it is to live there.. How great your football is.. How great your recruits are... How your NFL talent is... How pretty your cabin run fever women are... How great your employment is.. How UNIONS are so great... Do I REALLY need to go any farther... If it's so good, why are you boys on GON???  Silly little yankees... 

What.... next thing I'm going to hear is how GREAT your Forums are...


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 4, 2013)

Can't argue with a Pac 12 fan or a liberal.

To the ignore list you go.

Jet, you make Les Miles look like the most inteligent poster in GON history.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> UF nearly loses to unranked LA-Lafayette, and then gets embarrassed by #21 Louisville, yet they were an inch from playing in the NC game.  Yet Oregon loses to current #6 Stanford, a team that won their BCS bowl game and will finish no lower than #4,



Yeah and Stanford trailed late and had to kick a field goal to beat San Jose St.  Then lost to Washington who just lost to Boise St...... and oh by the way LSU absolutely destroyed Washington 41-3.

You can twist these things as much as you want to get the desired outcome you desire.  The best thing to do is compare head to head and sorry Oregon is 0-2 against the SEC in the last few years.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> That's all you have isn't it?


No, but what else do I need?





Jetjockey said:


> Considering the BCS doesn't like to let the West coast teams play in the BCS game.  I'm OK with that.  BRING ON the playoff!!!



Oh PULEEEEEZE


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 4, 2013)

skeeter24 said:


> Yeah and Stanford trailed late and had to kick a field goal to beat San Jose St.  Then lost to Washington who just lost to Boise St...... and oh by the way LSU absolutely destroyed Washington 41-3.
> 
> You can twist these things as much as you want to get the desired outcome you desire.  The best thing to do is compare head to head and sorry Oregon is 0-2 against the SEC in the last few years.



Ohhh, those pesky facts!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2013)

Seattle... Hmmmm... A staple for what is right in the world...

http://marijuana-seattle.com/laws/

Before you spout how great it is to live up there.... You should REALLY learn to pick fights... Let me show you some highlights....



> 1998, state lawmakers passed medical marijuana legislation for Washington.
> 2001, Seattle made marijuana the lowest police priority.
> 2008, city leaders said they will no longer prosecute simple possession cases.
> July 2011, the Seattle City Council unanimously approved an ordinance creating a regulatory framework for medical cannabis operations within city limits.



You guys are known for a couple things... Drugs... Drugs... And more drugs! So, tell me more about Washington?? 
Oh wait... You have it.... We'll always have the vampire series "Twilight"...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Ohhh, those pesky facts!!!!!!




What's funny is all of those teams ended in State!


----------



## David Parker (Jan 4, 2013)

Better hope there's a rule that keeps 4 SEC teams from monopolizing the "Final 4" playoff games.  It's King of the Mountain sports-fans.  You want it?  You gotta knock the SEC off the top.  Can't make it any simpler.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeremy Wade said:


> Better hope there's a rule that keeps 4 SEC teams from monopolizing the "Final 4" playoff games.  It's King of the Mountain sports-fans.  You want it?  You gotta knock the SEC off the top.  Can't make it any simpler.



That's the reason Jet Jerky is looking forward to the playoffs.  Just think, if the playoffs were this year and if it was based on the top 4 teams, 2 of the teams would have been SEC.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> That's all you have isn't it?  Considering the BCS doesn't like to let the West coast teams play in the BCS game.  I'm OK with that.  BRING ON the playoff!!!
> 
> Btw..  JAJA "may" have been the third best team in the PAC-12 this year.  But based off their performance against a dual threat QB, probably the fourth best team!  There is NO WAY they deserved a BCS game or the NC game!!!




The ducks were there 2 years ago guy.... I really like the retardation in the "That's all you have isn't it?"...... LOL... Got us with that sharp wit again JJ .... I will admit that the only argument that we (SEC fans) have is "only" the last 6 crystal balls...... I will be sure to not argue my point again until we hit a respectable number of BCSNCs.... like 9 or 10. 

Give me one reason (much less a link) Why the BCS discriminates against the west coast?


----------



## DSGB (Jan 4, 2013)

Didn't UCLA win the PAC12 South? They just pummeled Neb. right?


----------



## chadair (Jan 4, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Can't argue with a Pac 12 fan or a liberal.
> 
> To the ignore list you go.
> 
> Jet, you make Les Miles look like the most inteligent poster in GON history.



I finally agree with ya tjl!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Let me get this straight.  UGA gets hammered by USCe, loses to Bama, and struggles against #16 Nebraska.  The same Nebraska that had 70 put on them by Wisconsin a few weeks earlier.  But according to you guys UGA should have probably been in the NC game, with a BCS game at the least.  UF nearly loses to unranked LA-Lafayette, and then gets embarrassed by #21 Louisville, yet they were an inch from playing in the NC game.  And according to you guys, their BCS game was a joke, because it was only Big East Louisville.   Yet Oregon loses to current #6 Stanford, a team that won their BCS bowl game and will finish no lower than #4, in overtime by a last second field goal, and they don't deserve a shot at the NC game??  Ya right!!!  Gotta love the BCS!!!
> 
> BTW.  Oregon played the way your supposed to play in a BCS game!  You leave no doubt on the field who the best team is!!!  But like IVe said 100 times, a 1 loss PAC-12 team will never make the BCS NC game.  But keep thinking that Nebraska team UGA beat in the last quarter was a good team!!



Wondered when Ol'Jet would show up...  

Oregon was the better team in that game.

You are right "a 1 loss PAC-12 team will never make a BCS NC Game"...

You'd have a point if they beat a SEC Team, but alas that aint happnin...

Everything changes with Plus 1 next season...

Oh and...

ROLL TIDE ROLL BABY!!!

*V*


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2013)

K-State is a mediocre team at best.
To think that Klein was considered a Heisman candidate is laughable after seeing him play twice,...the coach is a feel good story, but that team is not a BCS bowl team.

Fact is, Pac-12, Big 12 or what ever just don't have it this year, nor many other years.
Oregon is talented, Stanford is a good team, but the rest of the conference is weak...thus Oregon's lack of respect by the computers and coaches.

Would love to have BAMA play them.

And, there is no argument that the SEC is down this year, LSU, UF, and BAMA in rebuilding mode, Arky lost it's head coach, UGA's D underperformed, USCe lost it's best back...

Tell me again "why USC got all the preseason love"...feel free to go back and reference your previous post from September.

But, good to see you back JJ


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree, JJ, you do to much if this, if that, trying to make your points.

With that said, I agree, Oregon had as much right to play ND as Bama does. Oregon lost in overtime to a darn good team that will end the season ranked in top 4. I'm not saying they deserve it more than Bama, just that they have just as much argument to be in that game.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> You yankees should stay in the north... Continue to tell us how great it is to live there.. How great your football is.. How great your recruits are... How your NFL talent is... How pretty your cabin run fever women are... How great your employment is.. How UNIONS are so great... Do I REALLY need to go any farther... If it's so good, why are you boys on GON???  Silly little yankees...
> 
> What.... next thing I'm going to hear is how GREAT your Forums are...



JJ is from way out west. He is not a yankee.


----------



## Grand Slam (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think anyone in the nation would want to play Baylor right now.


----------



## chadair (Jan 4, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> JJ is from way out west. He is not a yankee.


well he missed his chance than!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 4, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> That's the reason Jet Jerky is looking forward to the playoffs.  Just think, if the playoffs were this year and if it was based on the top 4 teams, 2 of the teams would have been SEC.



Your right.  And playing UF would have been a gimme directly into the NC game for whoever they played...  UF ranked #3 was a JOKE!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 4, 2013)

First off I like Oregon, Solid team but run them through the SEC schedule and they show up with more than a few losses and some dings in those shiny hats.... Just accept it The SEC on just an average year will have one team that is the best in the country at seasons end.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 4, 2013)

Didn't you SEC guys say the same thing when A&M came into the SEC???


----------



## comallard (Jan 4, 2013)

Nothing here. Waste of my time. Don't waste yours!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 4, 2013)

Not a ksu fan but compared to some other games I saw them play this year last night they played a sloppy middle school game. Obviously not their best, some of it was coaching it was pass qb sneak all night and yall say bobo is predictable


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fodder for fools. Why don't y'all just use the iggy list and quit feeding the trolls?




You got that right, Jack.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fodder for fools. Why don't y'all just use the iggy list and quit feeding the trolls?



I try not to put anyone on ignore, but "some people, you just can't reach."  When I realize I'm to that point it has to be done for my sanity's sake.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> JJ is from way out west. He is not a yankee.



Gotcha... They are nobodies...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Gotcha... They are nobodies...



Jockey is about as tolerable as Al Sharpton.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 5, 2013)

There will be a point proved Monday night. It too will be wasted on the Jort jockey ......either ND didn't have their best game...or if it had been the O, they woulda beat them worse.... Ya know typical west coast horse petunias ......


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 5, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Jockey is about as tolerable as Al Sharpton.



He may have a dual identity with Hamlet....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> He may have a dual identity with Hamlet....



You might be on to something.


----------



## Horns (Jan 5, 2013)

As an SEC fan, I will say that Jockey was right about Florida not deserving to be ranked #3. BUT, I also think that the SEC is Grown Man Football.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> There will be a point proved Monday night. It too will be wasted on the Jort jockey ......either ND didn't have their best game...or if it had been the O, they woulda beat them worse.... Ya know typical west coast horse petunias ......



That's right; it's all to be settled Monday night. 

I can't wait; when it's all over a new National Champion will be crowned and we'll settle it. 

The haters will still hate and the petunias will still be flung...  

It's gonna be EPIC!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 6, 2013)

Man you guys are easy.  A little trash talk from the Jetjockey and FINALLY there's a little more life to the sports forum.  Face it, if Bama wins you will still have 3 one loss teams.  Hardly a way to crown the NC!!  

Oh, and you guys might not want to talk too much trash to Madsnooker...  OSU just went undefeated in the Big-12 while under sanctions.  OSU is no longer your daddy's OSU!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 7, 2013)

Jet, what is your prediction on the game tonight?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Oh, and you guys might not want to talk too much trash to Madsnooker...  OSU just went undefeated in the Big-12 while under sanctions.  OSU is no longer your daddy's OSU!



Well said JJ!!!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 7, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Jet, what is your prediction on the game tonight?



It's going to be a close game I think.  Notre Dame has played up and down to the level of its opponents this year.  Both teams have good D's, and both offenses are nothing special.  But Bamas loss to A&M showed that they can be beat by a dual threat QB. If Golson gets rolling and plays as the dual threat QB he has shown to be near the end of the year, ND wins.  But Golson is no Jonny QB.  If Bama keeps him contained, I think Bama wins.  Both a very similar style teams and both coaches are as good as you will ever find.  I would expect to see Kelly let Golson roll, but we will see.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 7, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> It's going to be a close game I think.  Notre Dame has played up and down to the level of its opponents this year.  Both teams have good D's, and both offenses are nothing special.  But Bamas loss to A&M showed that they can be beat by a dual threat QB. If Golson gets rolling and plays as the dual threat QB he has shown to be near the end of the year, ND wins.  But Golson is no Jonny QB.  If Bama keeps him contained, I think Bama wins.  Both a very similar style teams and both coaches are as good as you will ever find.  I would expect to see Kelly let Golson roll, but we will see.





Glad you didn't generalize.....

You should try your hand a weather forcasting... you'd nail it every time there Nostradamus..


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 7, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Let me get this straight.  UGA gets hammered by USCe, loses to Bama, and struggles against #16 Nebraska.  The same Nebraska that had 70 put on them by Wisconsin a few weeks earlier.  But according to you guys UGA should have probably been in the NC game, with a BCS game at the least.  UF nearly loses to unranked LA-Lafayette, and then gets embarrassed by #21 Louisville, yet they were an inch from playing in the NC game.  And according to you guys, their BCS game was a joke, because it was only Big East Louisville.   Yet Oregon loses to current #6 Stanford, a team that won their BCS bowl game and will finish no lower than #4, in overtime by a last second field goal, and they don't deserve a shot at the NC game??  Ya right!!!  Gotta love the BCS!!!
> 
> BTW.  Oregon played the way your supposed to play in a BCS game!  You leave no doubt on the field who the best team is!!!  But like IVe said 100 times, a 1 loss PAC-12 team will never make the BCS NC game.  But keep thinking that Nebraska team UGA beat in the last quarter was a good team!!



i agree


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 7, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Let me get this straight.  UGA gets hammered by USCe, loses to Bama, and struggles against #16 Nebraska.  The same Nebraska that had 70 put on them by Wisconsin a few weeks earlier.  But according to you guys UGA should have probably been in the NC game, with a BCS game at the least.  UF nearly loses to unranked LA-Lafayette, and then gets embarrassed by #21 Louisville, yet they were an inch from playing in the NC game.  And according to you guys, their BCS game was a joke, because it was only Big East Louisville.   Yet Oregon loses to current #6 Stanford, a team that won their BCS bowl game and will finish no lower than #4, in overtime by a last second field goal, and they don't deserve a shot at the NC game??  Ya right!!!  Gotta love the BCS!!!
> 
> BTW.  Oregon played the way your supposed to play in a BCS game!  You leave no doubt on the field who the best team is!!!  But like IVe said 100 times, a 1 loss PAC-12 team will never make the BCS NC game.  But keep thinking that Nebraska team UGA beat in the last quarter was a good team!!





Turkey Trax said:


> i agree




Is it just the PAC 12 that the BCS discriminates against? 

In 2008 OK was 12-1 and went to the NC, and in 07 a 11-1 OSU went to the NC game. The Big 10 and Big 12 do not seem to have trouble getting a one loss team to the BCS?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 7, 2013)

Ya, I know.  In 2001, Washington, Miami, and FSU all had one loss.  OSU was undefeated and deservedly got to play in the NC game, and they played FSU.  Now, here's the kicker.  In actual head to head matches that year, UW beat Miami, who beat FSU.  Yet FSU finished #2, Miami #3, and UW #4....  Explain that one to me!!   Trust me, you can't!!


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 7, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Ya, I know.  In 2001, Washington, Miami, and FSU all had one loss.  OSU was undefeated and deservedly got to play in the NC game, and they played FSU.  Now, here's the kicker.  In actual head to head matches that year, UW beat Miami, who beat FSU.  Yet FSU finished #2, Miami #3, and UW #4....  Explain that one to me!!   Trust me, you can't!!



Maybe it had to do with the quality of wins, or maybe UW and Miami had more losses. (I did not go look it up)

I have asked you this several times and have not gotten an answer.

Why would the BCS discriminate against the PAC 12 or better yet; why do you think that they discriminate against the ducks?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2013)

Probably had to do with preseason rankings.  What were both Washington and FSU ranked when they played one another?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like washington's loss came later, to a team ranked 20th at the time, which ended up being a 2 loss team.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 7, 2013)

UW beat Miami, and Miami beat FSU.  All three finished with 1 loss.  But hat year, unlike most years, there was at least a head to head comparison, that UW won, and they STILL got left out.    Here's what else is interesting, the Big-12 and Big-10 have both had 1 loss teams make the BCS NC game.  You want to know what their confetence BCS bowl record winning percentages are?  .462 and .450.  You want to know what the PAC-12's BCS bowl game winning percentage is?  .650!!!      If ND wins today, the PAC-12 will have the best BCS record winning percentage of any of the automatic BCS conferences.  Currently the SEC has a .666 win in percentage..


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe it had to do with how they barely beat many unranked teams after their loss to Oregon.  The rest of their schedule was-
A 3 point win over 23 ranked Oregon St
A 6 point win over unranked Arizona St
A 12 point win over unranked Cal
A 3 point win over unranked Stanford 
A 3 point win over unranked Arizona 
A 7 point win over unranked UCLA
A spanking on Washington st

FSU had wins over the #20, 10 and 4th ranked teams 

After miami's loss, they had wins over #1 FSU and # 2 va tech


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2000_Washington_Huskies_football_team

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2000_Miami_Hurricanes_football_team

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2000_Florida_State_Seminoles_football_team


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Currently the SEC has a .666 win in percentage..



But......but....but.... We WIN the National Championship every year! You're a joke!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> If ND wins today, the PAC-12 will have the best BCS record winning percentage of any of the automatic BCS conferences.  Currently the SEC has a .666 win in percentage..




There is an Avatar bet for the big game tonight.. You should jump on board and put your Avatar where mouth is... SHOW us just how much you think of the little 12...

Skeered....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=727628&page=2


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Maybe it had to do with how they barely beat many unranked teams after their loss to Oregon.  The rest of their schedule was-
> A 3 point win over 23 ranked Oregon St
> A 6 point win over unranked Arizona St
> A 12 point win over unranked Cal
> ...



So!.......  Historically, if teams all have the same record, the team with the head to head advantage takes the championship/wins the division.  That's how it works.  UW had the same record as Miami, but they won the head to head.  They should of at least been the #2 pick.  How about 2003 when USC was left out and actually SPLIT the NC with LSU.  I can keep going!!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 7, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> So!.......  Historically, if teams all have the same record, the team with the head to head advantage takes the championship/wins the division.  That's how it works.  UW had the same record as Miami, but they won the head to head.  They should of at least been the #2 pick.  How about 2003 when USC was left out and actually SPLIT the NC with LSU.  I can keep going!!!



Please, don't keep going.......


----------



## tcward (Jan 7, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> But......but....but.... We WIN the National Championship every year! You're a joke!



Lol!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 7, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> So!.......  Historically, if teams all have the same record, the team with the head to head advantage takes the championship/wins the division.  That's how it works.  UW had the same record as Miami, but they won the head to head.  They should of at least been the #2 pick.  How about 2003 when USC was left out and actually SPLIT the NC with LSU.  I can keep going!!!



Didn't an undefeated Auburn team in 2004 also get left out for USC, a PAC 10 team that was later stripped of the title due to major NCAA infractions.  That is just unfair for the SEC!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 7, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> It's going to be a close game I think.



Not close yet, it may end up close but right now ND is getting thumped.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I can keep going!!!



Please don't... I think Notre Dame is making your point for ya!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bama shoulda played the scout team


----------



## tcward (Jan 7, 2013)

NC game tonight-THAT'S how you prove a point!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 7, 2013)

There ya go Jort jockey.   Point proven.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 7, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> There ya go Jort jockey.   Point proven.....



Nostradamus...........

ROLL TIDE ROLL !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nostradamus...........
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL !!!



Look at the bright side... Maybe he'll stay away for a few months...

I mean, the Mayan calendar has expired and everything...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nostradamus...........
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL !!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 8, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I mean, the Mayan calendar has expired and everything...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2013)

He'll go back to the PF where facts don't matter.....


----------



## cafish (Jan 8, 2013)

a wooping is a wooping--can not hide it--maybe you can dream about there not being any true winners and everybody gets the same trophy and sets in a circle and do whatever--read it anyway you want it but a wooping is a wooping---


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2013)

cafish said:


> a wooping is a wooping--can not hide it--maybe you can dream about there not being any true winners and everybody gets the same trophy and sets in a circle and do whatever--read it anyway you want it but a wooping is a wooping---



And JJ is "NO" where to be found...


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats to Bama.  They looked awesome and absolutely rolled over ND.  They proved a point.  But so did Oregon, and both finished with 1 loss and will finish #1 and#2!!  But wouldn't ya like to know? Wouldn't love to see Bama play Oregon and see I'd they could stop their offense?  Here's what we have, two one loss teams left that dominated their BCS Bowl games, yet one is deemed superior, and they never even stepped on the same field.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> They proved a point.



Look what the cat done dragged in.... Point was proved.. AGAIN! You boys don't belong! UGA vs Bama was the best game all year... The outcome and the Network ratings proved it.. Even the folks in your area showed it with TV ratings..  Silly little rabbit... Football is for the SEC!!

2 one loss teams and 1 Champ... I'll give you one thing.. Oregon had their chance @ the SEC and failed... MISERABLY!!  How is that Pac 12 win percentage now???? 

You loose again!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look what the cat done dragged in.... Point was proved.. AGAIN! You boys don't belong! UGA vs Bama was the best game all year... The outcome and the Network ratings proved it.. Even the folks in your area showed it with TV ratings..  Silly little rabbit... Football is for the SEC!!
> 
> 2 one loss teams and 1 Champ... I'll give you one thing.. Oregon had their chance @ the SEC and failed... MISERABLY!!  How is that Pac 12 win percentage now????
> 
> You loose again!



Here is some reminders...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Pictures dont lie.  I think its that time again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Pictures dont lie.  I think its that time again.





Coming soon!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Congrats to Bama.  They looked awesome and absolutely rolled over ND.  They proved a point.  But so did Oregon, and both finished with 1 loss and will finish #1 and#2!!  But wouldn't ya like to know? Wouldn't love to see Bama play Oregon and see I'd they could stop their offense?  Here's what we have, two one loss teams left that dominated their BCS Bowl games, yet one is deemed superior, and they never even stepped on the same field.



There is only ONE bowl game... and your paci-cupcakes were not in it....

All the other bowl games mean NOTHING....! Especially the one UGA was in....


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 8, 2013)

I just can't wait for the SEC to prove their superiority on the field.  Only 2 more years to wait...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2013)

You'll get your wish soon enough......till then.... the West Coast sux.....that is all.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> You'll get your wish soon enough......till then.... the West Coast sux.....that is all.....



The left coast will always suck.  Wait, are we talking football?


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 8, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I just can't wait for the SEC to prove their superiority on the field.  Only 2 more years to wait...



You are crazy man .... ITS BEEN DONE.... last year against LSU and 2010 by Auburn.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2013)

From what I saw last night, ND would maybe be the 7th best team in the SEC behind Bama, UGA, LSU, TAMU, USCe and UF. Te'o would would be average and would probably have a hard time finding playing time at some of these schools. What happens when the playoff system is here and you have 3 SEC schools ranked in the top 4? Was a decision ever made about how many teams from one conference can be in the playoff? If not, the playoff and the SECCG will be one in the same.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 8, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I just can't wait for the SEC to prove their superiority on the field.



What was last night???

7 years in a row, that's proof enough.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I can keep going!!!



I know. The problem is the last thing you said is just as meaningless as the first thing you said and everything in between!


----------



## David Parker (Jan 8, 2013)

Year after year after year after year after year after year after year.

That's not an exaggeration btw.

Reasoning out how an embarrasing loss makes non-SEC conferences/teams stronger,  classic....exagerrated, but classic.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 8, 2013)

He is just bent out of shape because the Ducks have been pretty hot that past few years, although he EPICALLY FAILS ever mentioning that the last 2 times they faced an SEC teams they have lost...... Any reasonable football fan can give credit where credit is due, Not Jetjockey. Oregon has an outstanding coach and program, but they have wet the bed the last 2 shots at a SEC team.
Why can't you just admit that to yourself?   
Oregon has nothing to prove, but you are lying to yourself if you really believe some of your garbage. 

I think you are just upset because you got a great team and they blew their last chance at a NC.... Sorry, but that opportunity doesn't come often and the ducks failed to capitalize. Get over it... Your program is hot now but far from the dynasty you wish it was.... Not like Bama, or even like ND.....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2013)

That's gonna leave a mark....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> He is just bent out of shape because the Ducks have been pretty hot that past few years, although he EPICALLY FAILS ever mentioning that the last 2 times they faced an SEC teams they have lost...... Any reasonable football fan can give credit where credit is due, Not Jetjockey. Oregon has an outstanding coach and program, but they have wet the bed the last 2 shots at a SEC team.
> Why can't you just admit that to yourself?
> Oregon has nothing to prove, but you are lying to yourself if you really believe some of your garbage.
> 
> I think you are just upset because you got a great team and they blew their last chance at a NC.... Sorry, but that opportunity doesn't often and the ducks failed to capitalize. Get over it... Your program is hot now but far from the dynasty you wish it was.... Not like Bama, or even like ND.....




Just consider the source we are dealing with here.. Rational FACTS don't apply...


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 9, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> He is just bent out of shape because the Ducks have been pretty hot that past few years, although he EPICALLY FAILS ever mentioning that the last 2 times they faced an SEC teams they have lost...... Any reasonable football fan can give credit where credit is due, Not Jetjockey. Oregon has an outstanding coach and program, but they have wet the bed the last 2 shots at a SEC team.
> Why can't you just admit that to yourself?
> Oregon has nothing to prove, but you are lying to yourself if you really believe some of your garbage.
> 
> I think you are just upset because you got a great team and they blew their last chance at a NC.... Sorry, but that opportunity doesn't come often and the ducks failed to capitalize. Get over it... Your program is hot now but far from the dynasty you wish it was.... Not like Bama, or even like ND.....



Bent out if shape?  Your kidding right?  I'm tired of watching the popularity contest that is the BCS.  The AU game could have gone either way, and Oregon blew it last year and played horrible against LSU.  The funny thing is Bama lost to LSU during the regular season last year as well, but somehow they ended up in the NC game, and then BEAT LSU.  Do you find it even the least bit interesting that the closest NC game the SEC has aged was against a PAC-12 team, yet that's the major AQ conference that the SEC has played the least in NC games.  Do you really thing USC wouldn't have beat the SEC at the end of the Pete Carrol era if given the chance?  Do you really think LSU would have rolled over USC like they did OU in 2003?  Do you really think Bama would have run over Oregon like they did ND?  Hamas defense struggled agains Jonny Football, Oregon has a heck of a lot more offensive threats than A&M does, and they passed him up for their current QB.  I just can't wait till the SEC has to prove themselves in the playoffs against the PAC-12 year after year.  You can run, but you can't hide!!!  UGA knows all about running away from the PAC-12.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2013)

What was the PAC12's bowl record this year?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 9, 2013)

4-4..   2-0 BCS.  What's your point?  What was the SEC's BCS bowl record this year?


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 9, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Bent out if shape?  Your kidding right?  I'm tired of watching the popularity contest that is the BCS.   (1) The AU game could have gone either way, and Oregon blew it last year and played horrible against LSU. (2) The funny thing is Bama lost to LSU during the regular season last year as well, but somehow they ended up in the NC game, and then BEAT LSU.  Do you find it even the least bit interesting that the closest NC game the SEC has aged was against a PAC-12 team, yet that's the major AQ conference that the SEC has played the least in NC games.  Do you really thing USC wouldn't have beat the SEC at the end of the Pete Carrol era if given the chance?  Do you really think LSU would have rolled over USC like they did OU in 2003?  (3)Do you really think Bama would have run over Oregon like they did ND?  Hamas defense struggled agains Jonny Football, Oregon has a heck of a lot more offensive threats than A&M does, and they passed him up for their current QB. (4) I just can't wait till the SEC has to prove themselves in the playoffs against the PAC-12 year after year.  You can run, but you can't hide!!!  UGA knows all about running away from the PAC-12.



Exactly, "bent out of shape", all you do is scream about the BCS bias against the PAC 12.... For the 100th time whay motive would the BCS have for doing so?

1) Sure the AU game could have went either way, all game start off like that... bottom line is the ducks lost, and then lost again to LSU. That is the facts, they have had two chances in the past two years and failed. Two chances to prove themselves and they failed, so Im not sure how you can make the argument that the SEC is "scared" of the Ducks. 

2) Last year was unusual, but I still can make the argument that the best two teams were in the NC game. I think the BCS got it right. And besides like you admitted the ducks lost to LSU. Another chance they failed to capitalize one. Nobody to blame but them.... certainly not the BCS.  


3) I did not think that Bama would even roll over ND like they did. Looking back the ducks were a better team IMO than ND...... But Bama would have still beat the Ducks.

4) I agree..... then the SEC will be undisputed.  But either way if the last two match ups between the Ducks and an SEC team was a playoff game then I would say that the SEC has proved themselves.


I am tired of you skewing the facts to make it seem as though UGA "ran" from Oregon..... You need to check your facts before you decide to spew you garbage.  BOTH schools agreed to cancel the 2015-2016 series..... It was a mutual decision from both schools due to the fact the the SEC and the PAC 10/12 conferences were expanding

I can just as easily ask you the same thing.... Whay are the ducks trying to hide from SEC teams?.... Is it because they have sucked it up the last two times they played each other? I think so.


----------

